

Welcome to yr world - code_scrapping
http://ambientehotel.wordpress.com/2013/09/12/welcome-to-yr-world/

======
cpaone
Reading some Baudrillard lately?

[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/baudrillard/](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/baudrillard/)

